

A massive NodeConf special - cjm
http://www.nodeup.com/twentythree

======
dshaw7
SHOW NOTES:

Ryan Dahl \- How it all started. \- <http://twitter.com/ryah>

Matthew Podwysocki \- Node at Microsoft \- <http://twitter.com/mattpodwysocki>

Matthew Eernisse \- Node at Yammer \- <http://twitter.com/mde>

Isaac Schlueter \- Node at Node \- <http://new.npmjs.org> \-
<http://twitter.com/izs>

Visnu Pitiyanuvath \- Node Knockout, Nov 10-11, 2013 \-
<http://nodeknockout.com/tell-me-a-story> \- <http://nodeknockout.com> \-
<http://twitter.com/visnup>

Guillermo Rauch \- Story of Socket.io and Socket.io 1.0 announcement. \-
Socket.io came out of wanting to implement operational transforms ala
Etherpad. \- <http://twitter.com/rauchg>

Daniel Shaw \- “More Realtime” - RedisStore Docs, Socket.io-Announce, Redis
Monitor \- <http://dshaw.github.com/2012-07-nodeconf> \-
<http://twitter.com/dshaw>

Mikito Takada \- “Real time at larger scale” \-
<http://mixu.net/slides/nodeconf> \- <http://twitter.com/mikitotakada>

Bert Belder \- libuv \- <http://twitter.com/piscisaureus>

Fedor Indutny \- Candor \- <https://github.com/indutny/talks/> \-
<http://twitter.com/indutny>

James Halliday \- <http://substack.net/doc/nodeconf_2012/> \-
<http://twitter.com/substack>

Voicebox Party \- Top 5 songs: Bohemian Rhapsody, Never Gonna Give You Up,
Fresh Prince, Sabotage, Don’t Stop Believin’ \-
<http://voiceboxpdx.com/nodeconf-2012-aftermath/> \-
<http://voiceboxpdx.com/api> \- <http://search.npmjs.org/#/voicebox-karaoke>

Tim Caswell \- Luvit (Lua + libUV + jIT) \-
<https://github.com/creationix/nodeconf2012> \-
<https://twitter.com/creationix/>

Marco Rogers \- <https://github.com/polotek/nodeconf-2012-streams-talk> \-
<http://twitter.com/polotek/>

Felix Geisendörfer \- Live coded the beginnings of node-mysql. \- Benchmark
first. \- <http://twitter.com/felixge/>

Max Ogden \- JIFASNIF \- <http://imgur.com/a/9vFGa#0> \-
<http://twitter.com/maxogden>

Matt Ranney \- Streams at Scale \- <http://twitter.com/mranney>

Paolo Fragomeni \- <http://twitter.com/hij1nx>

David Pacheco \- DTrace, Node.js, and Flame Graphs \-
<http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/files/2012/07/nodeconf.pdf> \-
<https://twitter.com/dapsays>

Danny “Rockstar” Coates \- “So, you've got a memory leak” \- “You are all
rockstars” \- <http://twitter.com/antiserf>

Jed Parsons \- Memory Leaks. So What? \- <https://twitter.com/drainmice/>

Emily Rose \- <http://bit.ly/Pm8Wfc> \- <https://twitter.com/nexxylove>

Russell Hay \- Node and SPI \- <http://db.tt/PMxuVoiR> \-
<https://twitter.com/RussellHay>

Rick Waldron \- <https://github.com/rwldrn/johnny-five> \-
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3531958/nodeconf/index.html> \-
<https://twitter.com/rwaldron>

Elijah Insua \- <http://tmpvar.com/nodeconf-2012/assets/fallback/index.html>
\- <https://twitter.com/tmpvar>

Family Photo \-
[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=440917832595692&s...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=440917832595692&set=a.440917829262359.95905.100000324375704&type=1&theater)

Holoscene Party \- Stream || die() w/ Max Ogden (drums), Rick Waldron (bass),
Paolo Fragomeni (guitar), Carter Thaxton (trumpet), Substack (vocals/code) \-
DJ Joe McCann \- Pies + Big Lebowski

Reflections on NodeConf 2012 \- [http://rzrsharp.net/2012/07/06/reflections-
on-nodeconf-2012....](http://rzrsharp.net/2012/07/06/reflections-on-
nodeconf-2012.html) \-
<http://jeditoolkit.com/2012/07/05/nodeconf-2012.html#post>

NodeConf SummerCamp \- Sept 4-6, 2012 \- <http://www.nodeconf.com/>

~~~
topfunky
Sponsored by:

Clock <http://clock.co.uk/>

Geekli.st <http://geekli.st/community/nodeup>

PeepCode <https://peepcode.com/>

~~~
smagch
I didn't notice Geekli.st and PeepCode are sponsoring. Did Aussie company stop
sponsoring because of kangaroo joke?

~~~
cjm
Haha no, they're just less focused on recruiting at the moment.

